# Timbrens and Shocks?



## ridektm (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok - I didn't listen to last year's end of season advice and I paid for it - literally. I put in add-a-leafs instead of replacing the springs. The rear spring set up came apart and now I have new leaf springs all around $$$!

I like the performance of the new springs but I want to do more. For the record I'm more concerned about performance/load capacity than I am with "ride". I"m thinking about putting timbrens on the front and some type of helper spring in the back.

Question - Does this sound like a good plan or should I go timbrens front and rear? If anyone has suggestions on a brand/type of helper spring that would be good too. While I'm at it I plan to replace the shocks. I had planned to go with whatever heavy duty option they have at carquest.

For reference I have a 1986 F250 with a western pro plow and a heavy duty back blade made from a local shop. The new springs I installed (front and rear) were spec'd for a heavy 250/350.

Any comments or direction would be appreciated! This time I'll listen 

-New plow guy - plowing for the fun of it!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i run airbags in the back . 80 psi when the vbox is full truck sits level. when the storm over
i run 20psi


JR


----------



## jgibb150 (Feb 12, 2007)

Timbrens will help they run about $170.00 a set and it should only take you about 20 mins a set to put on.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Shocks control wheel hop, they do not hold up your truck.
Springs do.

Get the timbrens.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i agree with SF on the shocks 

I would put airbags in the rear like cardoctor: that is a good idea and i think they are a little longer life than timbrens and you can adjust the ride height to accomidate the load or blow 'em off if you have no load


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

The air springs work great on the rear. As for the front , nothing I have found is really great as far as add on system. My 1996 F250 with diesel and 9.2 Boss V. rides like a lumber wagon in front with the Timbrens. They do help hold the plow off the ground but there is little to no suspention travel with Timbrens. I added air springs which helped some. But the Ford TTB front axle design just doesnt work well with the air springs. I assumed your truck has TTB axle also.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont know much about the springs but spend the extra money for a set of rancho 9000 shocks they are the best


----------



## ridektm (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I like the air shock idea but I'm wonder about the tubing and it's vulnerability to leaks/breaks. In general I like the "keep it simple" philosophy because if it can be broke - I seem to find a way.

Just to clerify I'm not looking for load shocks, just to replace the old ones. I like the rancho suggestion but have the same concerns with how technical they seem. I'll bet they are an awesome option for 4 wheeling, but possibly overkill for the plow beast.

Thanks again!


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

A local spring shop can make any kind of spring pack you want. Tell them the details of what you are looking for ie: extra weight carring abilities. they will even make up helper spring packs. If you are looking for a little ground clearance they will even arch them a little more.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 1995 f250 and I didn't care about ride also. So when I replaced the rear shocks I went to Napa and got coil over shocks, made a big difference.


----------



## thebosshodges (Dec 23, 2007)

Price and function go hand in hand.

timbrens can handle the load, won't blow out or leak off, but ride like a donkey if your not loaded heavy.

airbag systems do a good job, ride like a dream, but wear me out airing them up and down(automatic leveling valve recomended).cost double, or triple, and have the possibility of rupture under extreme contidions, leaving all that weight on your factory springs. POW


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't speak for or against air bags but i just put a set ot Timbrens on the front of my Wrangler and they by God hold the plow up real purty. No more sag. Rides great with the plow on now - no bouncing and crap like that. A little stiffer with the plow off, but who cares? If I wanted a Cadillac ride I would have bought a Cadillac.

The reason I went with them over the bags is that I don't want to screw with airing them up and down or leaking or whatever. The Timbrens are really just a glorified bump-stop. they really just act like a real stiff spring. Thing is.... they work and seem like they can't ever break or wear out.


----------



## scotttea (Nov 26, 2007)

Go with the Timbrens. I have a supercab longbed diesel with a poly v blade (900 lbs with mount) They along with ballast make a major difference.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a set of timbrens in a dodge 1500 and it made a huge difference...

I have a 350 now and was thinking about putting timbrens up front to help the spring out but i have also been considering putting air bags in the rears. For those running them would you recommend the compressor system or just go with the valve stem fill up?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i didnt do the compressor setup but im seriously considering it . 

JR


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

RideKTM, how much difference was the ride height with the new springs over the old sagging ones? Do you have TTB or solid axle up front?

My caster(or is it camber) is so bad on my 91 F250 TTB axle with my stock springs with my plow on. And I'm wondering how much new springs might help.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I just added a set of front Timberens on my GMC 1500. AMAZING difference!! I measured from the floor to the top of the wheel well with the plow down --> 35 1/2" Measured again with the plow all the way up --> 35 1/4". NICE!


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*timberens*

This might sound stupid but I am new to this site I just wanted to know what timberens are and if anyone has a link so that I can look at them thank you


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Grasscutter. If you look to the top of every page you will see banner links. The bottom of the first column you will see a link for timbrens. Trucksprings.com works too.


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*timbrens*

thank you scitown


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

John O'Connor gunna get you.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought these "Timbren" knockoffs last monday and they were at my door step last friday. I put them on in about 30 minutes and they made a huge difference!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394870_200394870


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

powerjoke;461418 said:


> i agree with SF on the shocks
> 
> I would put airbags in the rear like cardoctor: that is a good idea and i think *they are a little longer life than timbrens* and you can adjust the ride height to accomidate the load or blow 'em off if you have no load


How can they be longer life than lifetime warranty? Timbrens will last as long as you own the truck.

WWW.TIMBREN.COM


----------

